# Power Pivot Charts sort



## Zilla (Apr 19, 2012)

I am trying to sort months in a chart in power pivot. I have a pivot table and pivot chart on he same sheet. I want to sort the months in proper order. Jan Feb Mar etc. Right now it is alphabetic.

I have watched Mr Excel's video on how to sort months in a pivot tab (see link below).
When I right click on the month axis and try the same sort nothing happens.
I have tried a new sheet with just a chart but it always stays in alphabetic orders. Can anyone help me so I can sort in order as they happen?

Kinda crappy how you can sort the pivot table but not the chart.

Thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8k0-Az-qtUw


----------



## ruve1k (Apr 20, 2012)

Make the change to the Pivot Table underlying your Pivot Chart and then the chronological sorting for month will flow through to the Pivot Chart's month axis.


----------



## XL&ME (Apr 26, 2012)

Zila,

I just came across this article and thought it might be of help to you on your sorting month problem.

http://www.excelguru.ca/content.php?252-Sorting-A-Column-Of-PowerPivot-Data-By-Another-Column&


----------

